# Best Texas Tarpon



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

I have recently begun looking into a Tarpon trip for this summer. I have a friend going to Port Isabel the first week of June and he is trying to recruit more friends. If I am going to spend the money to catch a Texas Tarpon I would like it to be during the best time and the best location in Texas. My questions are...Is June a good time to catch Tarpon in Port Isabel? Is Port Isabel the best location in Texas to catch giant Tarpon? Who are some of the best guides for catching Tarpon in Port Isabel? Most of my fishing is fly fishing and I would like to catch a Texas Tarpon on a fly. Thank you ahead of time.

Greg


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

gnsail,

I haven't fished for tarpon much but besides 2coolfishing this website seems like the place to go for Texas Tarpon. http://www.texastarpon.net/
It has a lot of great info on the subject.
Good Luck
Put It In Their Mouth!
Electric Mullet


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool, a good Texas Tarpon close to 200lb would be trip on fly. 

I believe Jake Reaves runs out of there starting round May? maybe? Not sure Ive only gone on a fall trip with him. He said spring is better down there. 

Biggest Tarpon I have caught came from Galveston area, but I believe the previous state Record was out of SPI, so I wouldnt doubt they cruise around there. Maybe some fat lazy ones just kicking down by the border, I HOPE..

Skipper Ray is a local guide who I see out there fly fishing for them around the jetties alot.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want to go to Port Isabel in June, the only serious (and good) tarpon guide is Capt. Jake Reaves. He catches a lot at SPI during that time.


----------



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent! The guy who is planning the trip was intending on using Jake, I was just doing my do diligence due to the expense of the trip. I will let Jake let us know when they show up and book the trip when he recommends. Great website recommendation. 

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Big Tarpon on a Fly is a whole nother proposition. Most boats if not set up for this specifically will not be very fly friendly and will make a difficult endeavor even harder. Ask your guide beforehand. Sometimes you can cover cleats and other line snaggers with towels and do OK, but if you really want to Fly fish you would want a dedicated guide and skiff.

You should also talk to the master of fly fishing for Tarpon in SPI Larry Haines.
956-943-1785 He is really helpful and can fill you in on tackle flies and techniques. He is also a fantastic artist, stop by The Shop and check it out.

When you have it all figured out then let me know how to do it. I have been trying for a long time and haven't connected in SPI on the fly rod yet.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Larry Haines clearly is the guy to talk to and he does post on this site from time to time. Larry catches nearly 100 tarpon on a fly every year and certainly knows what he is talking about when it comes to targeting this species.


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Middle Coast - Kevin Townsend out of POC, one of the best on the fly for Tarpon!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to recommend Jamie Penner. It seems like every time I see his boat he is flying his tarpon flags. I saw him flying 6 flags by 11am one morning, and he jumped like 25 or so landing about a dozen to 15 in one day in the POC tounament last year. I know people who know him, and all talk is good there. He is the real deal if you want your moneys worth.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Jamie is good... smoked the rest of us... I beleive he caught 5 or 6.


A GREAT day.

TC


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That would be Jamie Pinter, not Penner. And, yes, he is quite good. Jake Reaves, Dana Bailey, James Plaag, and Jamie Pinter are always tearing it up.


----------

